# mono line keeps breaking???



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i think i know the problem but im just seeing what you guys think. im out fishing yesterday and something hits me pretty hard and i yank on the rod i got him!! then pop. i reel my line in and nothing!!! no swivel, weights, leader or hook!!! it looks like the mono was stripped not broke. there were spanish out there (i caught one) so im thinking one of the got to my swivel? this happens to me often, couple time in the last two weeks. 

using 12# test mono and a 20# test flourocarbon leader with split shots and #4 hook i think cant remember.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you know toothy critters are there you can use small wire leaders.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If there is a school of bluefish or spanish, they will get into a frenzy and hit anything. Swivel, bait, weight. That would explain why you are loosing your tackle. It's rare that you will loose everything, but it does happen. I would do what lobsterman says and go with a light wire if you know spanish are there. Or if you dont want to deal with wire you could use a heavier flouro leader. Maybe 60#. Or even a longer shank hook may make the difference.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, use the coffee colored steel leader, use a bimini twist.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

look and see if the eyes on your rod are worn or not perfectly smooth, that can eat at your line while casting or reeling. make sure you never place your hook directly in the eye when not in use also that will scar it up and pop your line. hook it to the back of the guide


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> look and see if the eyes on your rod are worn or not perfectly smooth, that can eat at your line while casting or reeling. make sure you never place your hook directly in the eye when not in use also that will scar it up and pop your line. hook it to the back of the guide


yah they are all good. i check that every couple of trips. im still leaning towards spanish hitting the splitshot/swivel.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Also, make sure you line is fresh. Old line tends to break in a fray. Also, line that is left exposed to the sun tends to make mono fragile. O*D*W


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

You may want to try using a line to line knot and eliminate the swivel. It may help if Spanish and bluefish are the problem.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Spanish. I use a small flat black swivel (do not use shiny brass or silver swivels), fluorocarbon and a long shank hook. If the Spanish are all over I may go to 27lb sevenstrand leader maybe 6" long.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

To check the guides on your rods, take a Q-Tip and roll it on the inside of your guides. It will show you if there are any burrs, grooves, etc.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have the same happen to me when fishing around the Ono Piers. I ge ta big hit and then snap. Clean cut thru my braid of fluoro. I don't think it is trout so it has to be a toothy critter. But if i switch to steel leader, I cut my odds of trout and reds down.


----------

